# Fet postponed due to Christmas closure



## Catarina793 (Dec 8, 2014)

I was due to start a FET cycle once AF came. I haven't done a FET before so have no idea what to expect. I haven't been looking forward to Christmas, finding it particularly hard this year as everyone else seems to be making fun Christmas plans with their children. I have 2 frozen embies and have been getting through things by focussing on this FET starting. I rang my clinic today as AF came yesterday, only to be told I'd have to wait until next month as the clinic is shut for 2 wks over Christmas. So I am hating Christmas even more now and am totally confused. My next AF isn't due until the new year, so I don't see why I would have to go in for a scan over the Xmas/new yr closure (the reason for delaying until next month). Does this seem like a reasonable delay? Like I say I do t know the schedule for a FET, but wouldn't expect my first scan to be until after my next period. Any one got any ideas who has done a FET on nhs before? Thanks


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Once you have af they usually put you on burselin and expect you to have a bleed about 28 days later and then scan and start oestrogen tablets then lining scans then start progesterone then et. This is how both my NHS and private FET went but I've heard of other clinics starting immediately after af. Try not to worry think of it as a new start to the new year x


----------



## bobbinhead (Dec 12, 2012)

Snap. Ive been waiting for a egg share match for ivf, finally got one but due at Christmas so have to wait for next AF at end of January.


----------



## Catarina793 (Dec 8, 2014)

thanks both. i think im more frustrated as i really dont think id be due any scans the 2 wks they are shut so think im going to call back today to ask them to clarify. i know its only 4 weeks and i should be better at waiting by now but it just feels like another set back! good luck to you both x


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Ah, it's rubbish when things get altered about  

There are a few different FET protocols: I start buserelin on cd2 and have a scan three weeks later, I know other people start it on cd21, and some people don't use buserelin at all and have a natural cycle FET (often ovulation monitoring at home using OPKs)

I hope you got some clarification from your call.

Good luck, and maybe this is a blessing in disguise (that's how I'm trying to view our wait to start our next one!) - it will give you a few weeks to have a bit of fun, eat rubbish food, have late nights, and not feel guilty  

Xxx


----------



## Catarina793 (Dec 8, 2014)

Thanks, spoke to the nurse and she explained things a bit better, turns out their first explanation was just wrong. At least I was right to be confused!! So now I will try to enjoy a month off like everyone suggests! Works Xmas doo on Friday for a start!!


----------



## stupidmonkey (Sep 15, 2013)

yup in exactly the same situation 

fingers crossed for a good 2015...


----------

